# Poor Fishies!



## kbeelitz (May 6, 2008)

The morning of 05-05-08 I went out to a near-by lake at the spill way and this is what I saw.

1.








2.






3.







4.






Within the past month we've had alot of rain. The spillway valves were open to release excess water. Of course water wan't the only thing was released. In the first image, where I was standing, water was actually 15-20 feet roaring above my head just 1.5 weeks ago. 

They had to shut the water valves earlier than normal b/c due to the amount that was being released, peoples homes were being flooded; with fish also.


----------



## the real slim aidy (May 6, 2008)

whats the storey here?


----------



## kbeelitz (May 6, 2008)

Within the past month we've had alot of rain.  The spillway valves were open to release excess water.  Of course water wan't the only thing was released.  In the first image, where I was standing, water was actually 15-20 feet roaring above my head just 1.5 weeks ago.  

They had to shut the water valves earlier than normal b/c due to the amount that was being released, peoples homes were being flooded; with fish also.


----------



## the real slim aidy (May 6, 2008)

wow amazing storey and very intresting pics thanks for shareing


----------



## Sw1tchFX (May 6, 2008)

the real slim aidy said:


> whats the storey here?





the real slim aidy said:


> wow amazing storey and very intresting pics thanks for shareing



Once maybe, but twice? Storey isn't a word, it's STORY. 


About the fish: :shock:


----------



## niforpix (May 6, 2008)

lol @ storey x2


----------



## the real slim aidy (May 6, 2008)

wow well done spose to talk about the photos not a typo


----------



## Do'Urden's Eyes (May 6, 2008)

haha its only a typo if you miss TYPE it. You SPELLED it wrong because you did it TWICE in a row.


----------



## Overread (May 6, 2008)

ahh people we do cause problems don't we. There was something similar that happened up in Yorkshire where floodwaters flooded though a fish farm - a fish farm that was way overstoked on fish (a little bit of dodging the forms ) and they were clogging up all the waterways - just so many fish!

The shots are good and definatly tell a story - though I would put the most decayed fish at the end of the series ( just where I think it fits in best)


----------



## Sw1tchFX (May 6, 2008)

the real slim aidy said:


> wow well done spose to talk about the photos not a typo



Spose? That's not even a word. 



Typos are easy to recognize, "taht" is a typo for "that", anyone can see that, but consistently spelling words incorrectly make you sound like an idiot, especially when modern browsers such as firefox, have spell check in them.


----------



## kbeelitz (May 7, 2008)

Overread said:


> ahh people we do cause problems don't we. There was something similar that happened up in Yorkshire where floodwaters flooded though a fish farm - a fish farm that was way overstoked on fish (a little bit of dodging the forms ) and they were clogging up all the waterways - just so many fish!
> 
> The shots are good and definatly tell a story - though I would put the most decayed fish at the end of the series ( just where I think it fits in best)


 

Thanks, I'll switch those around, and thanks for shareing. The really gross part which you don't see, is that while I was taking these, there were two guys out there fishing. -No Kidding- I tried to tell them to come down stream where I was at. As you can see there were tons of fish. lol.


----------



## Overread (May 7, 2008)

kbeelitz said:


> Thanks, I'll switch those around, and thanks for shareing. The really gross part which you don't see, is that while I was taking these, there were two guys out there fishing. -No Kidding- I tried to tell them to come down stream where I was at. As you can see there were tons of fish. lol.


 
Ahh but if they actually caught (or in this case picked) fish that quick the sooner they would have to go home to do the housework/bills/DIY/deal with the misses


----------



## kbeelitz (May 7, 2008)

Overread said:


> Ahh but if they actually caught (or in this case picked) fish that quick the sooner they would have to go home to do the housework/bills/DIY/deal with the misses


 
Good point.


----------



## LaFoto (May 7, 2008)

Overread said:


> Ahh but if they actually caught (or in this case picked) fish that quick the sooner they would have to go home to do the housework/bills/DIY/deal with the misses


 
What *gulp* ???
Are you trying to tell that "going fishin'" really ONLY (or primarily) means to run away from the housework, or the bills, or the DIY, or even the missus??? :scratch: Hmph...
Ah! But nothing to worry about. Hubby doesn't go fishin'. Son does.


----------



## kbeelitz (May 7, 2008)

LaFoto said:


> What *gulp* ???
> Are you trying to tell that "going fishin'" really ONLY (or primarily) means to run away from the housework, or the bills, or the DIY, or even the missus??? :scratch: Hmph...
> Ah! But nothing to worry about. Hubby doesn't go fishin'. Son does.


 

you weren't supposed to read that part. lol.


----------



## Mathias13 (May 7, 2008)

man..that's nuts..it must stink a lot!


----------



## kbeelitz (May 7, 2008)

Mathias13 said:


> man..that's nuts..it must stink a lot!


 

It's pretty bad out there.  Almost unbearable... Almost.  I'll go back out there in a while when the sun bakes on them some more, that's when it will be unbearable.


----------



## K8-90 (May 7, 2008)

Someone needs to release the kitties....

Wow. It's kind of sad... poor fishies 

People knead two gett over slilly probelms, like speling. Becus this is a photogrefy syte, knot a speling won. We gott the point regardless...Lettuce be frends, good frends! 

Haha, sorry. :blushing:


----------



## LaFoto (May 8, 2008)

(Boy, that must have taken some thinking to get all the words this wrong!  )


----------



## K8-90 (May 8, 2008)

(It was kind of fun )


----------

